# New GREEN HM? PK boy (last one, I swear!)



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

well, he's been looking at me every time I'm at work. And he has a bunch of spunk and is so pretty. So tonight, I brought him home after work. He fills my last slot in my divided tanks, so no more for me!! He is VERY green, with a pearly body, and several bands of color on his fins (green/blueish/white). And I believe he is a HM plakat. Well, without further ado, here he is!! I need a "green" name... like Slimer from Ghostbusters or something, hehe. 

He's already eaten (he's been in his quarantine tank for all of an hour and a half!) and is flaring at my finger.

The flash gives his fins accurate color, but makes his body look more white. He has a slight pinkish tinge.

With flash:









No flash:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

OMG BEAUTIFUL. Seriously. Really great find! I mean... if he's too much I'll TOTALLY take him off of your hands.  lol


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

You should name him Gaia (another word for the Earth)
or Lucky (like the leprochaun)


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OH MY WORD. 

that is one heck of a fish...


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Ps. hes adorable


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks guys! He's got a weird mixture of yellow/green/pinkish in his body and some mixture of yellow/green/blue with white edge in his tail. I'm anxious to see how he colors up when he's been in clean water for a while!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Here are a couple in his quarantine tank. You can see his green lips even in the reflection!! I think they are hilarious!!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

;D He's a cutie. Have you thought of a name yet?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's gorgeous! How about Dill? Like Dill pickles.They're green.


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2009)

He's SO beautiful!!


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

AMAZING!!!!!!

I wish u two good luck!!!!


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow. He's beautiful!!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I love Him!!!:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

He is gorgeous, I don't usually like green bettas but this one is gowjus  

I don't know why, but I thought of the name Puck, like the elf/sprite from midsummer nights dream


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I love him! I'd have taken him home too. His color is awesome.


----------



## Pixierella (Jul 15, 2010)

he's pretty


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

His green lips are hilarious!


----------



## Jessiefish (Oct 2, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> He's gorgeous! How about Dill? Like Dill pickles.They're green.


I second this!

He's fabulous.


----------



## alliepie (Jul 6, 2010)

He is beautiful! How neat! I want a green betta now LOL


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

How about Basil for a name?


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

I like Slimer!!!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

He's so flamboyant when it comes to coloring... Hm. I'm terrible with names though! ...Ah I've got nothing.


----------

